# udev problem ...

## calubro

hi,

i have a problem after updating my system:

i downgraded udev because of a kernel panic that occured with udev-149 using '/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask':

>=sys-fs/udev-147

this installed version 146-r1. the box started a few times without problems but then i got another udev error:

```

> grub

> modules loading

* mounting proc at /proc

* mounting /dev

* starting udev

* population /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

* waiting for uevents to be processed ...

udevadm settle - timout of 60 seconds reached, the event queue contains:

/sys/devices/pci0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0/block/hda (905)

/sys/devices/pci0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0/block/hda (906)

/sys/devices/pci0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0/block/hda (907)

same for 'net' devices ...

...

Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!

```

i thought it was a hardware thing so i removed cddrive, ... after this no boot errors ... system is up and running ... then the power supply stopped working ... so i bought a new one and the server still starting ... i did a reboot and the same udev error - that lead to a kernel panic - occurs again ... 

i tried booting 3 times but did not change any configuration ... and the box boots successfully ...

any ideas? - thx cal

----------

## Gankfest

Seems like a cable or hard-drive fault, or some other hardware error!

----------

## calubro

just adding kernel version:

Linux version 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 (root@xxx) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP 

so power supply should be ok  :Wink:  ...

----------

## VoidMage

Now, add your arch and check if your kernel config is correctly set up.

----------

## calubro

arch=x68 and kernel compiled using "genkernel all"   :Wink: 

----------

